
Content Marketing Hacks from Dan Martell - alexkiwi
http://blog.helloworld.im/post/7280396163/market-your-content-like-a-boss
======
patio11
Three quick hacks which I tell consulting clients all the time:

1) That thing OKCupid does to blog posts? Do it. Really.

(It occurs to me that, in general, "Imitate OKCupid" is good advice, but the
_specific_ thing is their sharing flydown menu. See
<http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/10-charts-about-sex/> and just keep
scrolling, you'll see the effect when you hit the comments. Apologies for the
topic, they are an edgy dating site.)

This is, in my recent experience, about ~3 hours of work, even if you're not a
CSS/Javascript wizard. (And it will be easier when I get done with immigration
stuff and have time to productize and OSS the implementation I did for a
recent client.)

2) Blog posts typically have a spread phase (dominated by the new release
window) and a residual traffic phase. Nothing says you can't optimize them
differently for both phases. For example, put your citation-worthy headline
and a prominent graphic into the post for launch. Change it to a SEO headline
and add pre-graphic call to action after 48 hours.

3) The perceived value of blog posts is worse than evergreen resources.
Strongly consider making those; they often have much higher ROI. The
difference is largely just a matter of packaging.

a) Resources don't have a prominent date on them.

b) Resources don't scream I Am A Blog Template with, e.g., comment sections or
headers which look like a blog.

c) Resources get more attention to unique, brandable visual design than blog
posts do.

That might sound like a lot of work, but it is really not.

P.S. Oddly enough since I pay them money, I had never seen the KissMetrics
blog prior to today. Egads. I am taking notes -- there is a heck of a lot
there which is steal-worthy. (Note lack of date on posts. Note position of
calls to actions prior to comments and on right navigation. Note email
submission. Note per-post icon design. Note position of icon next to sharing
buttons.)

~~~
alexkiwi
There's no OSS for that flydown menu? Seems like I've seen that in quite a few
places. Thanks for sharing your hacks.

~~~
qeorge
Here's the one the Kiss Metrics blog uses:

[http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/active-share-by-
orangeso...](http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/active-share-by-orangesoda/)

Wouldn't be hard to adapt for non-WP use.

------
orangechicken
For those initially confused by their link to the personal finance service
named Mint, I believe their intention was to link to the web analytics service
also named Mint at <http://haveamint.com>

~~~
WA
I think, the link is indeed correct. It says that one should take a look at
the call to action buttons etc. on the Mint blog (as linked), as they are
probably quite successful.

------
cnfonseca
Is the video available somewhere?

~~~
dan_martell
Unfortunately I gave this talk as an exclusive favor to the 500 Startup
companies. I may decide to mod it a bit for public consumption - but there was
a lot of "inside stuff" that I'm not comfortable sharing publicly. As we
iterate, I'll be sure to share more and more.

P.S. I blog at <http://www.maplebutter.com>

